# Could ccd be the cause?



## Annybee (Oct 4, 2013)

I checked my top bar hive less than 2 weeks ago... Everything was going great. Today I checked it as its completely empty. No dead bees. No honey. No larva. Just empty comb. The hive less than 10 feet from this hive is fine. An ideas?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

For whatever reason it appears to be absconded then probably robbed out. CCD symptoms are claimed to involve the abandoned honey being ignored, and a small young cluster with queen, and no worker bees. You've got none of that.


----------

